

House of Cards in Numbers: Underwood's Threats, Screen Rants and Rib Feasts - alexcasalboni
http://dadaviz.com/i/3421

======
Sujan
Feedback: Took me good half minute to figure out what left/right or red/blue
means. (Hint: It's Season 1 vs. Season 2, see at the bottom)

~~~
popey456963
I know, it's a really interesting graph but the position of the headings got
me.

